# Haydn



## memoria (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd like to know if J. Haydn wrote music for an opera a melologue or a libretto never wrote.


----------



## kiwipolish (May 2, 2008)

Sure; here is the list of operas by Haydn.


----------



## memoria (Jul 1, 2008)

*Monologue on Haydn music*

My question was: did Haydn write only music for a melologue or an opera that then wasn't no more acted in place? I'm approaching to write a monologue and I'm looking for an Haydn composition to music it. It was interesting if there was - for example - an opera with incomplete plot or susceptible of a sequel.


----------



## kiwipolish (May 2, 2008)

Sorry, I cannot understand.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

I cant understand either, are you wanting music by Haydn for a monologue you are writing?


----------

